# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  R O amigos do brasil

## willian de assis

no brasil varios aquaristas tem dificuldade de ter um filtro osmose devido ao preço absurdo que eles custam não sou logista por isso não estou fazendo propaganda só acho que divulgar preços baixos e bom produto só ajuda o roby a questão que hoje eu conheçi uma loja que para aquaristas fazem bons descontos no filtro RO ou deionizador achei barato RO a partir de 350 até 600 reais como disse não sou lojista portanto se quiserem saber mais meu msn é      wa-barletta@hotmail.com   ou email  wa-barletta@bol.com.br  não estou divulgando nome da loja por questoes éticas não quero ir contra as leis do forum por isso aquaristas do brasil em dificuldade entre em contato

----------

